# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Oktopod vs Peshkaqen..Peshkaqeni tërt

## Explorer

National Geografic publikoi video nga sulmi i nje oktopodi gjigand kunder nje 

peshkaqeni.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q36_8s5z6S8&feature=player_embedded

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pffff.... ai peshkaqen eshte raca me e perhapur ne ujera edhe rritet dicka te 1 meter e pak.
Thjeshte ceshtje madhesie...

As aktapodi nuk eshte gjigand e aq me pak peshkaqeni...

----------

